# Broadband DECA and SWiM PI together?



## cherry919 (Jun 25, 2010)

My SWM 8 and SWS STR8 are mounted where my 4 Sat cables enter my basement. The PI for the SWM8 is mounted in my structured media cabinet about 20 feet away. I mounted the Broadband DECA in the media cabinet along with the requisite DECA PI. Can I use a Splitter as a Combiner to merge the DECA output with the SWM PI output that runs back to STR8? This will save me a run of RG6.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I think that would cause problems. Wouldn't you be putting power on a cable that doesn't want it? I think it would be better to put the Broadband DECA module in the basement and run a cat5 cable to the router (which I assume is at the media center). Or think about moving the router to the basement.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cherry919 said:


> My SWM 8 and SWS STR8 are mounted where my 4 Sat cables enter my basement. The PI for the SWM8 is mounted in my structured media cabinet about 20 feet away. I mounted the Broadband DECA in the media cabinet along with the requisite DECA PI. Can I use a Splitter as a Combiner to merge the DECA output with the SWM PI output that runs back to STR8? This will save me a run of RG6.


You CAN do that, or even connect the DECA to the SWiM PI if it has an IRD output.


----------



## cherry919 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. My parts finally arrived and I used a DTV splitter and merged the output of the SWM PI and the Broadband Deca output into a single RG6 run back to my 8way splitter. I added a bandstop filter to my non-greenlabel SWM8 and added the bandstop, splitter and DECA to my HR20-100.
DECA, VOD, MRV, Apps -- all is working well. Thanks again.


----------

